# Our Ellie



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. Praying for God’s comfort for you. The pain is like a wound. It takes time, it will heal and the good memories will remain.









Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God.
2 Corinthians 1:3-4


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

Thank you so much for your reply .


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss… she looks so sweet and I can only begin to imagine the pain. God bless~🤍


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ellie. Would you like me to add her to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

Yes I would . Thank you


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ellie. Would you like me to add her to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes I would. Thank you


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ellie. I understand that feeling of thinking you still see or hear them. Its almost like their spirit lingers nearby for a little while and you sense them moving just out of your eyesight. i am shedding a few tears with you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Ellie, she was beautiful.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm so sorry.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Ellie. She was a beautiful girl and looks so sweet in your photo.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Ellie was too young to leave this world. I know you have to be so very heartbroken. I hope you find some sort of solace in the memories of your time together.


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

Thank you all so much. Losing a golden is like nothing else. I know you all understand , this was so helpful for me to talk about her. She was so very special and I will miss her so much.


----------



## cram501 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. The best you can do is remember all the good times you had. The bad times you had when she was there for you. I've gone through 3 goldens over the last 35 years and it gets harder with each one. I believe that is because I get more out of each one.

The pain will always be there but the joy when you think of Ellie will eventually out weight it. It just takes time.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Lindsaybck said:


> Our Ellie. She left us today on her 7th birthday. Her presence made everything better. I keep thinking I hear her or I look down to see her and she’s not there. When will this feel better? When will this incredible pain leave me. She was perfect, her love was perfect. We as a family went through so much the last 7 years. Painful loss, job loss, traumatic stuff but she made it all ok . Oh Ellie I miss you so much already . Nothing like a golden, truly .
> View attachment 888609


God’s greatest creation and they are with us such a short but wonderful time. I wish I could find the words that could ease your heartache. Time is one thing we cannot buy. We wish we could turn it back and slow it down for you to relive all those good memories. They take a piece of us along with them when they go but remember they make us a better person in return by sharing their time with us. That’s a pretty good deal that I wouldn’t exchange for anything. Make Ellie proud and honor her memory by sharing her goodness with others and time will be your friend.
Ellie was Beautiful.


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

Beautiful words. Thank you. I will do my best to honor her!!




JP1 said:


> God’s greatest creation and they are with us such a short but wonderful time. I wish I could find the words that could ease your heartache. Time is one thing we cannot buy. We wish we could turn it back and slow it down for you to relive all those good memories. They take a piece of us along with them when they go but remember they make us a better person in return by sharing their time with us. That’s a pretty good deal that I wouldn’t exchange for anything. Make Ellie proud and honor her memory by sharing her goodness with others and time will be your friend.
> Ellie was Beautiful.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry your Ellie passed away. It is very difficult and we are a year out from our last Golden who passed and I sometimes still catch myself looking for her. As time passes, the terrible sadness does begin to fade and it seems to be replaced by the joyous memories, but there is always a little spot in your heart where you always will miss them. (I still miss all of my past Goldens).


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

Thank you so much for sharing. Gives me hope this terrible sadness won’t last forever.


whemtp said:


> I am sorry your Ellie passed away. It is very difficult and we are a year out from our last Golden who passed and I sometimes still catch myself looking for her. As time passes, the terrible sadness does begin to fade and it seems to be replaced by the joyous memories, but there is always a little spot in your heart where you always will miss them. (I still miss all of my past Goldens).


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Thinking of you with hugs in my heart. I am so sorry.❣ Why so some Angels leave so soon, is my question to the heavens.


----------

